# Time Change/Indiana



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

With the upcoming time change, Indiana will now and always be an hour of ahead of Illinois residents (except for the counties that go central near the Illinois border).

No matter what though Illinois residents receiving channels from the Terre Haute DMA will always have their regular daytime 9am-3pm and primetime 7-10pm with local news at 10pm from now on. No more putting up with the stations delaying programs by one hour to keep an all Eastern schedule year round. Even if Terre Haute goes on central time, Illinois viewers will always have the standard central schedule again.

Fort Wayne will now always be Eastern with Ohio. Ohio viewers receiving Fort Wayne channels were actually getting primetime from 9pm-12am with the their one hour delay. That will come to an end.

Knox County and Vincennes will likely go on central time and be with Evansville all the time. While for some reason Vincennes remains in the Terre Haute DMA, they will have a standard schedule with getting Evansville stations 7-10pm throughout the year now.


----------

